# My last grow.....



## PuffinNugs (Feb 4, 2012)

in this space. moving in about 5 months.

the line up....

2x Pure Afghan (Reg) by DNA Genetics
2x Cheese #1 (Reg) (Pure unhybrised Exodus) by Kaliman
2x Madness (Reg) (Pre98 Bubba Kush x G13 HP) by Hazeman
1x Blueberry Gum (Fem) (Blueberry x Bubblegum) by G13
1x Critical Mass 33 (Fem) (Mr Nice Shantibaba X Jack 33) by CH9 Female

Plants going into flower tonight....

1x Pineapple Chunk (Fem)(Pineapple X Skunk #1 X Cheese)by Barney Farms
1x Famed Mixed Pack (Reg) (Unknown) by Cali Connection (guessing male)
1x Blackwater (Reg) (Mendo Purps x SFV OG Kush F3) by Cali Connection

Plants finishing up (not counting the autos).....

1x Sour Kush (Headband) (4th gen clone) (Sour Diesel x OG Kush) by Reserva Privada
1x Holy Grail 69 (Fem) (Matanuska tundra x Chronic x Haze) by Samsara
1x Mulanje Gold (Reg) (100% Mulanje Gold landrace Sativa) by Holy Smoke
Mulanje was root bound, accidentaly topped, so lots of problems, its over day 70 now and many more to go.


----heres hoping for most of them to go female


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 4, 2012)

Green Mojo, bro -- you always have a circus going on 

HF


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 4, 2012)

got a sample of Big Up Powder, been looking at the stuff for awhile and been wanting to try it since i use the Humboldt line for nutes.

from what i can see it worked great on Holy Grail 69, or just could be the strain but went right into flower, hardly no stretch. photos are at about 2 weeks flower.

just a sample size, but should ahve enough to try on a couple more at start of flower atleast.

----------------------------------------

Big Up Powder is designed specifically for the first week and final weeks of the flowering period. Plants are in a transitional phase during this first week. By introducing Big Up Powder in the first week of flowering, you effectively flip the switch in your plant, sending it immediately into an intense flowering cycle.
Big Up also provides the final boost of energy that your plants need to finish the bloom cycle.

First Application: Add 1/4 tsp per gallon at the very start of bloom to effectively switch your plants into flowering. This will increase your concentration by 150-300 PPM.
Second Application: Add 1/2 tsp per gallon of nutrient solution. This will increase your concentration by 300-400 PPM. Apply with 3 weeks left.
Third Application: Add 1 tsp per gallon of nutrient solution. This will increase your concentration by 500-700 PPM. Apply with 2 weeks left.

----------------------------------------


----------



## Locked (Feb 4, 2012)

Thought you were giving up growing...lol ya got me. 

Green Mojo...


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

Pineapple Chunk loves to grow tall/lanky, compared to the Blackwater at the same age and conditions its crazy.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

a shot of the (sleeping) Famed Mix Pack promo seeds from Cali Connection, I think this plant is male, i may collect some pollen to breed with the Blackwater, wish I knew what the genetics really are though.

the other is the 4th Generation Sour Kush clone at around 3-4 weeks, not a big yielder but is fire. training would probably double it though


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

shouldnt even post this embrassing plant lol. last plant that i have in the  FFOF/ Happy Frog mix....

this is a Mulanje Gold Landrace sativa grown in completly wrong conditions, was rootbound and accidently topped....... probably be a headace. day 70 something i lost track.

smells good though, just like Chocolate Thai.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm in Puffin.  Been wanting to see the pure afghan grown out.  Green MoJo for ya.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks, glad your in. the afghans are the 2 bigger ones in the back on the first post, hope they are female


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 5, 2012)

Those leaves are huge.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

My experimental cross. when i created the S1s of the Sour Kush (headband), i took one nanner and sprinkled it over one bud of the Mulanje Gold.

Picked the top layer of beans off that bud tonight, surpisingly got a huge amount of seed (this is just the top visable ones) many more in the middle of the bud 

so the new cross is Mulanje Gold x Sour Kush (Headband) Feminized should be interesting. 

Chocolate Kush eventually? or short lemony/diesel flavored sativa buds. only time will tell after a few back crosses.


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Feb 6, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> shouldnt even post this embrassing plant lol. last plant that i have in the  FFOF/ Happy Frog mix....
> 
> this is a Mulanje Gold Landrace sativa grown in completly wrong conditions, was rootbound and accidently topped....... probably be a headace. day 70 something i lost track.
> 
> smells good though, just like Chocolate Thai.




Sum of the best blunts look the worst, lets just hope this rings true for your plant as well


----------



## Maximlis (Feb 6, 2012)

Waoo!! Its really awesome. Hope it will grow soon.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 6, 2012)

Some nice looking beans.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks. Not everyday you see bean shots


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

just the two baby Pure Afghans from DNA tonight  

really hope they are female, been wanting to try this strain for awhile now, getting them free was great.

growing pretty fast so far. 2 differnt phenos maybe from the looks so far.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 7, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> just the two baby Pure Afghans from DNA tonight
> 
> really hope they are female, been wanting to try this strain for awhile now, getting them free was great.
> 
> growing pretty fast so far. 2 differnt phenos maybe from the looks so far.



They do look quite different.  This should be interesting.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

did a bit of rearranging last night. took the last 2 remaining autos moved them into the basement flowering room, and moved all the flowering plants up to the auto tent. better conditions in there atm.

heres a shot of the tent....

Left two are the Famed Mixed pack (top) and the Holy Grail 69 (bottom)

Middle two are the Pineapple Chunk (top) and the Blackwater (bottom)

Right is the Sour Kush (Headband)


----------



## mjrivers (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't believe this is the first time I've seen your journal lol. im slackin on this forum haha. that line up is Ridiculous btw. I'm thinking about poppin my blueberry gum. got any helpful info on the lady? I had a cheese plant that i messed up growing real bad and looked like that lol she smoked amazing tho


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 7, 2012)

mjrivers said:
			
		

> I can't believe this is the first time I've seen your journal lol. im slackin on this forum haha. that line up is Ridiculous btw. I'm thinking about poppin my blueberry gum. got any helpful info on the lady? I had a cheese plant that i messed up growing real bad and looked like that lol she smoked amazing tho


 
i just started this journal the other day  someone though it was funny to go through and delete like almost all my posts 

the blueberry gum is my slowest growing sprout right now, but it was also stuck in the seed and lost half of the cotydon.

im sure you can guess what one it is after seeing this picture and reading this post  look at it in the OP can see its odd cotyedons standing straingt up cause there was a seed casing stuck on them.


----------



## smokeymcbuds (Feb 7, 2012)

those are some yummy lookin buds great grow


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 8, 2012)

all the babies but the Blueberry Gum are in their new homes now.

was one bag short so the BB Gum has to wait, its pretty small anyways.

Green Tags are Cheese #1
Orange Tag is the Critical Mass
Red Tags are the Madness
White Tag is the Blueberry Gum (not pictured yet  )
Normal Buckets are Pure Afghan


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yummy yummy yummy, subbed in
Green mojo for the grow!


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 8, 2012)

Those Afghan's are coming along fine.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 10, 2012)

all but two of the fruit auto plants are fully dried and pretty much cured. final weight is 13.6 oz from 4 plants. not bad considering 2 of the platns were pushed off from the light and making beans. they weighed 2.7 and 2.3.

the next plants are probably going to be double of the first ones, so im going to say close to 1.5 lbs from 6 Autos, i think thats pretty decent, for like 2 months of growth from seed. the smoke is on par with 12/12 strains too.

also a shot of some Critical Jack im about to take to the dome, getting out the scale makes me realise how much i smoke. that 5 grams will be gone in minutes lol. pretty dense buds (one in picture about quarter sized)on Critical Jack  not as sticky/frosted as the Fruits but the high is decent, smell and looks as a whole are great.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 10, 2012)

a shot of the veg room today. kinda a a point where do i do something with these afghans. they are growing faster everyday, if the lights go any higher the rest of the plants will be  more affected than they are now. already about a inch or more higher than i would like 

and about the afghans 2 phenos or maybe a male and female. if one male and one female definitly will make some more seeds.

posted at 4:20


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 10, 2012)

2nd and final update of today.

flowering/ transition stage plants.

things have preflowers but still not 100% about them, no hairs but look female. i thought for sure one was male but new preflowers look female. hopefully in a couple days ill be 100%. must be a cali connection strain thing idk

pineapple chunk is female but from fem seed so not surprised  had a bit of heat stress in the tent, should be fine now.

sour kush has about 2 weeks left.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 11, 2012)

today was a good day i guess, got some Chocolope ordered finally after over a year of waiting  and the Backwater finally has a couple pistils showing out the preflowers that have been there for atleast a week.

the famed mixed pack plant, has to be female also about 90% sure but all the signs are pointing to yes. has odd shaped preflowers but newer ones are looking like normal female ones, waiting for the pistils now.

gave the pineapple chunk some sea-cal and sea-mag mix and perked right back up, getting bigger than expected and not too bad off from the heat stress. dont know why it was even affected, temps never really got above 80

afghans are being vegged under LEDs now in the tent, had to do it for the sake of the other babies, they were getting a bit more stretch than i like


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 12, 2012)

Everything sounds good puffin.  I'd like to try that chocolope myself,  but I just ordered beans last week ahh well maybe later.   Keep up the green work buddy :aok:


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 12, 2012)

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> I' but I just ordered beans last week ahh well maybe later.   !



Lol so did I. Also said it would be last pack for atleast a few years, then find out its back in stock a few days later. Last one I waited so long for I told myself just wait it'll still be there in a few days. Checked the next day it was gone.

 For sure this time no more. I have over 50 new stains to try out now, alot of freebies last few months


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 13, 2012)

50 strains  :holysheep: good luck puffin


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 13, 2012)

my second to last order of beans came today with some mini-posters, they sent 4 posters but only 2 different ones  

they also sent me the wrong sized T-shirt.

added another 13 strains to the collection though 


everything looking good in the veg closet, except the Blueberry Gum, i dont think its going to make it. its in the little cup. all the others in there are the same age. i took out the soil to have a look at root growth and theres nothing happeneing.

i also took down the tent today/ last night, the autos can finish up under 12/12 and the Pure Afghans went into flower a few weeks early. starting to put things away for good for the move 

another thing is, today looks like i wasnt seeing pistils on that blackwater, idk, im guessing 2 males (Blackwater, CC Famed)  nver had this much problems sexing a plant, but looks liek balls may start multipling here soon.


----------



## mjrivers (Feb 13, 2012)

sux about the blueberry gum. I'm waiting to pop mine till after I move. ur gonna love the smell of that chocolope when flowering. everything looks good puff


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 14, 2012)

yes it sucks, it was one i wanted to smoke and only had one freebie bean, but it really wants to grow. i let it dry out really god yesterday , tot he point of "drooping" and watered it last night, it perked up and everything, started growing another node now, but no roots no plant eventually.

im going to transplant into some seed starter and see what happens, as long as its not dead it has a chance, but im pretty sure the taproot is pretty much dead on it.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice to see the titles in the pics ... Way to go :aok:

Good luck with that bastard.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 14, 2012)

lights on, went to check the flowering plants, the CC Famed plant and the Bl;ackwater are both males its really sad, they were growing so great, definitly will collect a bit of pollen from them, they are great looking males.

the preflowers started "doubling up, or Stacking" telling me they are balls, couple more days theyll be stalked.

never seen two plants look so much like females then end up male. also were really taking longer to truely show which i thought was a good sign, but wasnt.

i really wish i had more time now to start some more, going to be hard not too. but i cant. maybe a few autos if most these new plants are male also.


thanks BHO, things can get a bit confusing on multiple strain grows without labels  and nice to go back later and still know what they were.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 17, 2012)

Orange Tag - Critical Mass 33
Green Tags - Cheese #1
Red Tags - Madness

Small cup is the Bleberry Gum, sill holding on but not much hope.

Only known new female is the Pineapple Chunk, looking beautiful after fully recovering from heat stress.
Transplanted it into a 5gal bucket yesterday, once this grow is over all plants are going into 5gals except for autos, even maybe them also depending on strain.


----------



## Maximlis (Feb 17, 2012)

Really nice forum for the knowledge of plants. Your strategy sounds good. Hope this will work.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 18, 2012)

glad to see my guards are still on duty  just relaxing on the Madness plant.

once the weather gets warm his buddies should come out of hiding.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 18, 2012)

Flowering/Transition plants except the Pineapple since its a couple posts back 

the pure afghans got 2 weeks veg i think, been under 12/12 early now, showing the effects to it but has stopped, should be some nice baseball bats.

sour kush im letting go till its pretty much dead this time, as you can see its really starting to eat itself up no matter the amount of nutes its given, maybe a week, maybe 2 max.

im doing the same thing with the Fruits, letting them go till they pretty much dead, but the shorter pheno definitly is ready now. again 1-2 weeks on the one, 2-3 on the other maybe.

got a nice shot of the known males, they are off to the side of the room for pollen collection, great looking males.

the Holy Grail 69 stayed pretty small, went right into flowering mode with little strech, itll be 8 weeks on March 8th. 3 branches are pollentated with 2 types of pollen just for fun.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dang! 13Oz from 4 autos? 

Which strain? 5gal pots? What lights? Im down for a new  run of autos lol.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 18, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Dang! 13Oz from 4 autos?
> 
> Which strain? 5gal pots? What lights? Im down for a new  run of autos lol.


 
Fruit Automatic by Dinafem in tall strawberry containers, i think they are 1 gal no more than 2. vegged under T5s 24/0 for a few weeks, then put under 600watt HPS for the rest of cycle 20/4. i probably got about a quarter ounce of seeds in the ones i breed though.

the new autos,a re in 2 gallon normal buckets, definitly much happier in them, last post of mine with pictures has the last 2. the taller pheno probably be about another 2.5 while the shorter one will be closer to another 3.5oz  the short one is like a giant bud with a few branches lol, very dense.

they would love 5gal buckets, ill do that next. probably get close to double the size.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 18, 2012)

Some nice plants you got there Puffin.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 18, 2012)

thanks PP, 

sorry i had to 12/12 the Afghans early, so you wont see them to "full" potential but if they are female, i should end up with some nice 1 cola plants. the lower branches are really sticking to the main stem and staying short, which tells me baseball batts int he future


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 18, 2012)

cant believe i didnt notice this before, here is a shot of the shorter Pure Afghan...notice anything?



its been throwing out a extra fan on each node since the 3rd node. definitly shows why the 2 are growing so differntly.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2012)

What a great shot, would be a cool poster.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 18, 2012)

looks like the Pure Afghan, well one of them is female. all these males this time of year gets me discouraged, but doing a little examining of the afghan i spotted this.... 

can you see it too? 

still hopeing for 2 out of 2 especially after noticing the mutant, want to see that produce something, most likely hermie/male triploid but we'll see.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice shot puffin.  It's small, but it's there.    edit.  That's what she said.  ha


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hahaha, 

Mojo for fems!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 19, 2012)

Those triploids (or whatever you call them) usually turn out to be male.....but not always.  It does look like you may have a girl there.  Beautiful pic you took of HER (sending girl vibes).


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 19, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Nice shot puffin.  It's small, but it's there.    edit.  That's what she said.  ha


 
took me forever to get that in focus on my cell......



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Those triploids (or whatever you call them) usually turn out to be male.....but not always.  It does look like you may have a girl there.  Beautiful pic you took of HER (sending girl vibes).


 
Thanks for the girl vibes, crossing my fingers for it but ive gotten i think around 3-4 of them before and havent got a female yet. hermy two of the times. 
This one is a bit differnt though, didnt have the three leaves on the first two sets of nodes. i should know in no more than a week.


EDIT: went and check the other Afghan after posting this and its male. preflowers still small like in the picture above but its very round, others have a bit of a spike coming off the side if i look through a 5x magnifier. ill give it a bit longer but not looking good in terms of a female. kinda sucks it would of been a great plant. 

funny thing is they are backwards, the one that streched more is the femal, the other that stayed more compact is the male, must be the extra leaf.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 20, 2012)

good problems i guess... only been working with this t5 system now for 3-4 cycles, used the leds before (better footprint with leds im seeing now)

the plants are just about overgrown the T5 (overlapping each other), might have to setup the homemade phototron again for a couple weeks lol.


anyways on to some photos of the veg space.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks nice!
We do have almost twin setups lol. Pretty kickass.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 20, 2012)

males can be sexy too i guess lol...that sounds bad coming from a guy.

blackwater especially is a great male, unbeilveable scent for a male also, very dank. these been off to the side underlit for over a week now, the balls are really coming in. collection begins any day now then they get the axe.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 20, 2012)

and 3rd and last set of photos for the day.....

upgraded the veg closet for a better footprint, hopefully most will show sex soon adn they will go into 5gal buckets and moved into flower. hopeing 2 weeks max, need to get them flowering and finished before june/july. took out the 2x2 8 bulb t5 system.

this setup, i used for years produces great results for veg even with only one UFO going. but its been about a year since i had it setup this way.

2x 90watt ufos and 2x 2-bulb 4ft t5 fixtures on the sides. the t5 not really needed but i feel they help with growth of stems, leds can really compact plants to the point where lower growth is affected in a bad way, no penetration. maybe be past that point now with these plants but still, they help.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2012)

Those in post 52 look so very nice.
The last photo is trippy. thanks. Very cool colors.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you used the led's for an entire grow.  Just wondering how they would do.  I was looking at a ufo led set-up and that seems to be the new thing to some extent.  Your grow is looking good Puffin.  The pure Afghan's have some huge leaves.  Have they shown sex yet?  Take care Puffin.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 21, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Have you used the led's for an entire grow.  Just wondering how they would do.  I was looking at a ufo led set-up and that seems to be the new thing to some extent.  Your grow is looking good Puffin.  The pure Afghan's have some huge leaves.  Have they shown sex yet?  Take care Puffin.


 
they dont even work that well for plants that have been flowered under hps and then moved under them to make room for other plants. buds start to foxtail even inches from the lights.i find they dont work too well after 5 weeks or so of veg since they do penetrate at all.

as for the afghans one male and one female, could make some beans but not really decided. the male is a tripold, i here sometime they are sterile anyways.  moved the female into a 5gal bucket, it already out grew a 2gal bucket. ime i find plants that go to 12/12 early have bigger root mass for some reason.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 21, 2012)

also going to add

both Cheeses showed sex overnight, 2 out of 2 female 

Looking like one of the Madness is female other is male.

the Critical Mass 33 is fem seed but hasnt showed yet, not too worried about it being male.

so the 5 in veg at the moment are 4 out of the 5 are female


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 23, 2012)

got a new toy in the mail today 

heres some new shots cause of it.....

also all but one of the veg plants is now going into 5 Gal. buckets, one (top left (madness) may be male so not going to waste the soil.

all are really growing nicely, no issues yet.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice bud porn.  :cool2:


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 24, 2012)

the flowering plants today 

Pure Afghans, BOTH FEMALE SO IGNORE THE MALE LABLE . 





The two Cali Connection males, one from the mixed fame dpack and one from blackwater, they are both about to spill out everywhere, not sure if i want to do anything with them but they will be gone tonight or tomorrow, not even under lights anymore.




The two Fruit autos that have been in 12/12 for i think 2 weeks now (took down the 20/4 tent), goign to harvest them tonight and tomorrow, when ever i tget to them, they are past the prime now. the short pheno is super dank looking, almost looks like it would drip resin, the taller pheno seems to be more runderalis leaning. wont be as potent or tasty.




heres the Holy Grail 69, 3 or so branches are pollentated just for fun with 2 types of pollen. not a big yielder, the autos grew bigger than this thing. smells great though, the Matanuska Tundra smell is there. defintily not smelling like chronic or haze. more of a mix of tundra/haze.



last and defintly not least is the Pineapple Chunk, thing seems to stretch on forever, buds are finally starting to form, i had a issue of one light turning on before the other by like 15 minutes, causing the top to stretch a bit more than usual but looks worst in picture  got that taken care of as soon as i noticed.


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 24, 2012)

Puff, you always have something interesting going on. I have never seen male plants so well developed. Green MOJO to you bro -- you are an amazing grower...

Peace


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 24, 2012)

well im a happy person, the other pure afghan i thought was a male, it is female  

the preflowers formed a bit more and pistils are popping out all over. i feel bad now since i havent been taking care of it like i would of if i knew it was a girl, its kinda been off to the side and not raised up to the light at all 

but now its getting transplanted into a 5 gal and joing its sister, it is half the size of the other now.

could still be hermie but lets hope not


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 25, 2012)

They look so different from one another (the Afghan's).  Interested to see how they turn out.  Looking good Puffin.    Just was lookin at the P. Chunk.  Are you gonna have height issues with that one?  Stay safe.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 25, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> They look so different from one another (the Afghan's).  Interested to see how they turn out.  Looking good Puffin.    Just was lookin at the P. Chunk.  Are you gonna have height issues with that one?  Stay safe.


 
most likely will have height issues. have about 4-5 inches left  ill probably pinch it if anything, was kinda tempted just to chop the top off.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 25, 2012)

jsut got done trimming the 2 fruit plants.

one of them had a wierd branch, this is off the 2nd node of the plant left and right sides. the right side decided to split in half, creating a Y like stem and smaller buds. while the left side is normal and all in one


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 25, 2012)

im preparing all the plants for transplant and moving into flower. so i was cleaning up a bit and moving stuff around.

i noticed there is a plant growing out of the Pineapple Chunks bucket with it.
Im 100% sure there is no other seed in it, very strange. Has this happened to anyone else. this is brand new soil, and every bean is counted for and its defineitly is MJ :confused2: 

i guess i get another pineapple chunk, thats my guess.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 26, 2012)

Some one else just posted not to long ago they had a seed that survived something like 6 months.  Do you recycle your soil?


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 26, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Some one else just posted not to long ago they had a seed that survived something like 6 months.  Do you recycle your soil?


New soil...all seeds counted for.


I also pollenated one branch of the Pineapple Chunk with the last of my Sour Kush pollen i used to make fem beans.

also pollenated one branch of the Pineapple Chunk with some of the Blackwater pollen. balls are open everywhere on it, time to collect and get it out, its not int he grow anymore though and no circulation is preventing most from getting in the air.

both branches are labled with colored bread tags for later refrence


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 27, 2012)

a few shots of the buds i harvested the other day, still wet and uncured but i like trich shots  the pinker hairs of the Sour Kush give it such a unique look in person., this generation (4th) is a bit more orange even though ti was from same mother. i clone the clones though.







also starting about 20-30 autos today, going to see what is going to come from the (Fruit Auto x Posion Dwarf) i made  also goign to see what happens when i try to grow them under my T5 system for now, and if anything move them somewhere outside. havent used solo cups in awhile, going to be differnt for sure.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 27, 2012)

"some" of the plants that got moved to flower 2 days ago 

3 weeks left on the Holy Grail 69

15 autos planted, dont know how many will grow, and the mystery seedling


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 1, 2012)

got my last order of seeds today, attitude threw in a free t-shirt cause they screwed up my last order 

got the messenger bag this time also, love it but it was the red one instead of the plain brown i wanted 

these Somango beans are calling my name but no way i can start them unless i plan a outside grow 

Pure Afghan triploid is a hermy, getting the axe today


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 2, 2012)

some quick flower shots before lights on this morning.

Pineapple Chunk was topped before it got to far into flowering, didnt effect growth at all, really starting to bloom. (can you see what bud is pollenated?)



Heres the remaining Pure Afghan, the other one was a hermy as expected, why i mis-sexed it cause it had both 



Here the Holy Grail 69, about 1-2 weeks from harvest, small yield but going to be dank



Some Cheese #1, the middle 2 are the Cheese's, and the one kinda out of picture are the Madness and Critical Mass 33, afghan in the back. only one close up cause they are pretty much twins 




more plants but pictures of them some other time


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 2, 2012)

mmmm grapefruit goodness


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm truly jealous.


----------



## Dragonfly2921 (Mar 3, 2012)

That Holy Grail is awesome looking, what is a "small yield" for you?  

That looks ideal for my situation.  I would worship that plant - how does it smoke? (if you know yet)


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 3, 2012)

Dragonfly2921 said:
			
		

> That Holy Grail is awesome looking, what is a "small yield" for you?
> 
> That looks ideal for my situation.  I would worship that plant - how does it smoke? (if you know yet)



The hg69 stayed very small, maybe 2 1/2 ft at most. Maybe producing about a OZ if I'm lucky 1 1/2 oz.  The buds smell and look amazing though.

In veg it was throwing out preflowers every where at 3 weeks, almost seemed like it was an auto.

I really liked it though, the fast flowering and short height so pollenated with a couple types of pollen for fun. I think it has low tolerance to mold though.

Mar. 8th is week 8


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 3, 2012)

Sugar Mango Ryder, Critical + Auto, NLxBig Bud Auto went into soil last night/ today 
Should be able to finish them in 3 months


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 4, 2012)

photos (labled) 

pineapple chunk so far is a pleasure to grow, it was a freebie seed. definitly a think about buying a pack strain 

Pure Afghan is a very lovly plant, its giant fans love to raise up to the lights, turn sideways a bit to get a better angle, just really healthy


----------



## Roddy (Mar 4, 2012)

Talked my buddy into some HG, looked like a good plant!

Everything looking great as usual, Puffin!!


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 4, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Talked my buddy into some HG, looked like a good plant!
> 
> Everything looking great as usual, Puffin!!


 
thing is small but everything from the looks to the smell is telling me what smoke is there is going to be fire. has a nice cocktail of genetics so i cant say what other phenos might come out of it when he grows it out.

it was a freebie seed, only had one.


----------



## Herm (Mar 6, 2012)

Holy cow looking great man!


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks, cant wait till al these plants really start to flower. got to get things taken down and cleaned.

im sure people that move in here after me will find beans and such randomly over the years lol.

blaming their teenage son or something, where did this seed come from? i swear mom its not mine.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 7, 2012)

They all look so tasty! great work man!


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 8, 2012)

Flower room today. been neglected, plants are in need of water. i also got rid of the table raiseing some of the plants up to the light, if they stretch they stretch.

the Holy Grail 69 is going to be harvested by next week. already showing amber but lots of swelling to do on the top yet.

the afghan is beautiful (plant in the back corner that towers over the others), i should get a shot after i water and the leaves come to life and reach and rotate to the light. no burn, just the stupid hps affecting the picture 


EDIT: Critical Mass 33 and Madness are mislabled, they are vice versa


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 8, 2012)

Upgrading my 2x 600watt setup to a 2x 1000watt setup. ordered 2x 1000 watt HPS/MH swtchable ballasts for $125 each new, today 

will build the new setup to accomidate them, and will probably be using one of them to finish up this grow. looking for more penetration power and more lumens. i think they will fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2012)

lookin' great. 

Congrats on the new lights bigger better buds are always nice to see growing.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks great, I missed this one for awhile, very nice pics Puff.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking great puff!, Im going to upgrade fron 2 400w to 2 600w lol. Dunno if I should just jump to 1000w. 5x4.5x6 closet.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

They look horrid and should be disposed of properly...I volunteer!!   :rofl:

Looking good as usual, my friend, keep em green!


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 9, 2012)

i know Roddy its terrrible.  

The Holy Grail 69  is first today after work it has to come down


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

That reminds me, my buddy ordered some of the HG...wonder when that order is coming in...


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 10, 2012)

That HG is looking amazing!, I think I might take a stab @ her, How long is her flower time? I didn't see it on here unless I browsed over it 

Mojo for the awesome grow!


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 10, 2012)

all my old post were deleted by someone, i think i started that seed in my other journal, which was deleted so i dont know the exact veg/ seed germ date but it was very fast.

i think by 4 weeks it had preflowers all over it and just wanted to bud. im pretty sure its been flowering for 8 weeks as of yesterday (mar 8th) since i had that date marked on my calender.

decided against chopping it today, going to let it go atleast one more week, last couple days its really swelling up and the top bud hairs are finally changing. under the scope its probably 5% amber trichs, still notice alot clear too, but thats probably the haze genectics in the mix. have a feeling itll give the soaring head high and a nice body, couchlock at same time 

i do have like a one-hitter worth of a bud i plucked to look under the scope, i smoke too much to be able to tell the high from that little but should be able to tell the taste and if it expands the lungs and the like.

i can see why its called "Holy Grail" it really could be someones favorite, due to the short size, fast flowering, haze influences, and the smell is great, so the taste most likely will be too   im still searching for my personal holy grail strain though.

pictures through the scope here soon though


another thing is Pineapple Chunk may be one of my favorites, the growth in person is great, going to have huge frosted buds, even the fans are getting frosty already. the fruity smell is something i could wake up to every day. and seems like it be a huge yielder.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 10, 2012)

some close up Holy Grail 69 pics fresh off plant


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 10, 2012)

just a picture of the Cheese #1 by Kaliman out from the HPS light for once.

as you can see completely burned from nutes :bolt: 

but for real though, even though its been like 2 weeks since it was moved to 12/12, today is the day im marking down for day 1 of flowering time for the plants. they all stopped stetching now and should be packing on the pistils now.

the afghan is also in full flower now.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 10, 2012)

the auto babies

Critical +, 
Sugar Mango Ryder, 
Northern Light x Big Bud, 
Fruit x Poison Dwarf


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 12, 2012)

Well my pound of "Big Up Powder" came today along with my two optilume 1000 watt hps bulbs. the ballasts come tomorrow though so still have to wait some more 

forgot how gigantic the 1000watt bulbs are after using my 600s for so long lol

i also ordered myself a new camera that should be able to take some decent pictures for once


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful nugs!


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 13, 2012)

That Afghan is looking great.  She will love the 1000w bulb I bet.  I am very interested in watching her grow out.  Stay safe Puffin.


----------



## nugatronica (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks sick really like the pics hope all the best man!


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 20, 2012)

trying out the new camera for the first time  plants labled on pictures


everything seems to be going smooth so far, which is good considering this has to last me till i move and rebuild a proper setup 

cheese is the slowest flowering of the new plants. 
the madness is the frostiest, most dank smelling out of them all.
the pure afghan is starting to fill in its giant one cola up the main stem, smells like a thai, not much trichs yet.

pineapple chunk im going to guess 3 weeks left, stuff stinks great.

the autos are under 24/0 and no preflowers yet, i may have to switch to 20/4 to jump start things maybe, but most likely will jsut leave them on 24/0.

the holy grail/kush cross im hoping to put outdoor somewhere this year soon 

and as you can see i havent realyl cared about the mystery seedling, its been in 12/12 and way underlit lol


----------



## getnasty (Mar 20, 2012)

The first and second pics are great, don't get me wrong. But the mystery seedling, underlit or not, may or may not have provided for a little spatial discomfort in my pants. Can't imagine what that one would look like given proper lighting.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 21, 2012)

a Holy Grail 69 bud ready to be enjoyed by me in a couple minutes . pretty decent stuff, still going to the fruit auto jar more than the rest though


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 26, 2012)

decided to shut down the veg room and convert back to normal useable closet, so i put the last of my autos into 12/12, they were starting to flower under the 20/4 but like i said wanted to take down the veg room .

heres a shot of all the plants i have going atm. some of the smaller ones ont he bottom right might be out of frame but im going to try and get them outside soon, 40 deggrees today so still too cold.

and other note, the mystery seedling started to flower already and it is female 

the lady bugs are everywhere now that we got a few warm days, i can even see one in the picture, the auto plant on the bottom left corner has one right on top


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 31, 2012)

just some photos, did some rerranging today cause the pineapple chuk needs to be tied up now.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 31, 2012)

:48:


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 1, 2012)

Beautiful..... Lifts jaw from the floor... 


Aloha 
SquidyP


----------



## PuffinNugs (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks peeps.

about 3 more months till the move and the "real" grows start going 

bunch of new eqiupment showed up at the doorstep today, a couple wall mounted fans, dust shrooms, some ducting, light meter, ph buffer solution (i was out) and few other random things i wanted ordered before the move.


----------



## Kushluvr (Apr 2, 2012)

really nice bro!


----------



## PuffinNugs (Apr 3, 2012)

Critical Mass 33 from CH9 is showing nanners, guessing 3 weeks to go atleast 

"Characteristics : Strong, peppery, rich and intense aroma" ---  kinda has a moldy smell to me for some reason, ive looked at it very closely over the last few days and see nothing, its just its scent (i hope). my RH is low and have plenty of ventilation and circulation but never know.

also in desciption............
Due to its heavy flower construction it can be susceptible to mould if the growing area is too high with humidity. So be warned, harvest on time!!!



pineapple chunk is really swelling up now, 2 weeks max and its getting the chop most likely.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Apr 6, 2012)

just some photos of the day


----------



## PuffinNugs (Apr 14, 2012)

a couple pineapple chunk "sample lower bud" extreme close ups. a nice clear, cloudy, amber mix, smells like pineapple tidbits


----------



## PuffinNugs (Apr 24, 2012)

all are down but the Pure Afghan, 3 Autos, and the mystery seedling.

2 1/2oz Madness ( a new favorite even with nanners which created seeds) stuff is just fire.

4oz Pineapple Chunk (2nd favorite of the grow) very tastey and a great smell, great high. 

10oz Cheese #1 (still drying havent really smoked much) but a sample, great blue cheese smell and taste.

2oz Critical Mass 33 (havent even sampled yet, looks and smells decent) also threw out nanners, harvested a bit early cause of it.

the pure afghan is going to be a huge yielder, probably around 6oz but the quality doesnt seem to be the best.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 24, 2012)

All that weed would last me a year.  Nice job PuffinNugs.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 24, 2012)

Puffin :aok: great pics.. i see amber.. i likes amber... Most common mistake made in indoor growing is harvesting to young IMO.. Looks like you dont make that mistake.. Impresive pictures and grow..

Aloha
:ciao: Squidy


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 25, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 25, 2012)

:48:

yummy


----------



## PuffinNugs (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks everyone.

now i hope it lasts till i move and get setup, feels wierd not having any new babies to take care of. wont hear much from me for awhile till everything is taken care of, really busy last few weeks with no end in sight. until then happy growing everyone. maybe some bud shots of this harvest. :ciao:


----------



## PuffinNugs (Apr 28, 2012)

varitey is always nice  a few buds of the recent harvest. still smoking on the last but they not pictured 

the autos just got the chop today, they are not pictured yet.


----------



## FarmToTable (Apr 30, 2012)

What age is the backwater here ?


----------



## PuffinNugs (May 8, 2012)

FarmToTable said:
			
		

> What age is the backwater here ?


 
it was a male unforturatly, long gone. i have no plants at the moment  but goign to find a spot to try and do a couple autos, but nature will ahve to do its thing, i have no time to take care of it.  around july 1st ill be building a new room in a new place though :hubba:


----------

